# Minimilist breadmaking



## LadyCook61 (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't tried the technique yet but sounds easy enough. 

THE MINIMALIST; The Secret of Great Bread: Let Time Do the Work - New York Times


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's a whole thread dedicated to the  bread.  Many of us have  tried and loved the  bread.   You can see it  got quite  a lot of attention since there are  over  300 posts.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 19, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Here's a whole thread dedicated to the bread. Many of us have tried and loved the bread. You can see it got quite a lot of attention since there are over 300 posts.


oh , I didn't realize that. sorry.


----------

